# Yamaha Gas Golf Cart Problem



## jeffseg (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a 2006 Yamaha GSS A golf cart. Gas
It runs then stops I have to wait a bit then it starts again can anyone give me advice how to overcome this.

Thanks in advance 
Jeff


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Check spark when it quits. Could be a bad coil. If spark ok, when it quits pull air filter off, spray a modest shot of carb. cleaner or ether in the intake - if it restarts on that prime and stalls, it's fuel starvation (probable fuel pump or restricted feed from tank).
Could be a weak battery - does it crank at normal speed?


----------



## jeffseg (Jul 6, 2013)

The battery is good only 6 months old I will try other suggestion.
Thanks
jeff


----------



## bvc11 (Jul 15, 2013)

i think the problem most likely lie in the battery.


----------



## bvc11 (Jul 15, 2013)

i suggest you to go to the shop where you buy it and ask the salesman for a maintenace,that's should be a fast and convinient way.


----------

